# NBD: Dingwall Combustion 5-string!



## aawshred (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys! I went to NAMM in LA a few months ago where I got to meet Sheldon Dingwall and play the Yellow Afterburner there. It totally blew me away with extremely low action and comfortable playability, and punchy sound. I talked to Nolly and Sheldon a bunch and decided to pull the trigger on a Combustion. They were kind enough to offer me a pseudo-artist deal as well, dealing with Barry and Sheldon was great. They are extremely nice guys. 

Anyway I got the bass in today and I could not be happier. It plays almost identical to the custom Afterburner at NAMM, and its sound totally destroys my other two basses (music man stingray 5 and fender J). The tone is very aggressive and tight, and very big. It was really easy to dial up several insane tones right off the bat haha. I'll be recording with this and will hopefully soon have some stuff for you guys to hear. Here's pics!


----------



## liamh (Apr 16, 2013)

Badass


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 16, 2013)

Tight dude!


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 16, 2013)

are those hyperfanned frets or just some sort of optical wizardry?


----------



## lelahel (Apr 16, 2013)

what about pickups how they sound?


----------



## aawshred (Apr 16, 2013)

pickups sound awesome, overall an incredible sounding instrument.


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 17, 2013)

Makes me want to play bass. Sexy.


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sick bass dude! I've been looking at Dingwall for awhile, they make beautiful stuff! Reasonably priced too from what it seems. 
HNBD


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow - that is nice! Congrats!


----------



## Symb0lic (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't think there is a word in current use today that describes how insanely jealous I am of you.

Beautiful instrument, HNBD.


----------



## lelahel (Apr 17, 2013)

can u post some clips?


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 18, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Makes me want to play bass. Sexy.



Me too


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 18, 2013)

Cream


----------



## imprinted (Apr 19, 2013)

Hnngh, hopefully will be joining you in Ownership of a Combustion in the next few months! Congratulations!


----------

